# Obtaining a Green card- Info please



## Enyacaprice (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello

I am a 23 year old female, Born and living In The Uk ... My father Lives in San Francisco and has had a Green card from Before i was even Born.. 

I Would Like to Move to the USA, Preferably San Fran ... I was wondering if anyone knows where i stand with My father having a green card, Does this do me any Favors and if so, Do i need any Information off him etc ? 

I am a Qualified Wedding Planner & Events designer but i don't have any Degrees or diplomas in anything else 

Many Thanks 

Enya ​


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

LPR
http://www.uscis.gov/USCIS/Resources/B1en.pdf 


he srart the filing takes7/8 years


----------

